# Suche Freeridefreunde für zwischendurch



## Goldy (4. September 2013)

Hallo 
Ich bin adrian und bin 13 jahre , 
wollte fragen ob es im kreis Pforzheim , Mühlacker irgendjemanden
gibt der abundzu mit mir nach bad wildbad fahren will zum DH/FR

Gruß Addy


----------



## shurikn (4. September 2013)

Du bist seit 2 Jahren hier angemeldet und hast noch nicht das richtige Unterforum gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldy (4. September 2013)

shurikn schrieb:


> Du bist seit 2 Jahren hier angemeldet und hast noch nicht das richtige Unterforum gefunden?


Mein vater ja  ich erst jetzt  weisch


----------



## fabi.e (5. September 2013)

Aufgrund dessen, dass es sich bei den beiden Beiträgen, um seine ersten beiden Beiträge handelt, würde ich darauf schließen, dass er das Forum bis jetzt noch nicht großartig genutzt hat! Da bringen auch 2 Jahre seit der Anmeldung nichts  @Goldy: versuch es doch mal in dieser Rubrik: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=9 


Schönen Gruß
Fabian


----------

